#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >       -   -2

## Esam

:-                              (U.L)
-                        (Nameplates Marking)
-       (Fuses)     (Circuit Breakers)                   .                     .

 
 600  :
-       (Work Space)                        30  (75 )          600 .
-                   .

-          36  (90 )     (            ).



-                      (            )   36  (90 )           150      42  (110)         151  600 .




-            36  (90 )        150    48  (120)         151-600 .



-              6  ()   1200                       60          .
 
-             (    )                       .           
        36 .




 





 
-                 
  /                                         
  /                                      
  /              

-      (Outlets) 120   15  20            
Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter             .


-      (UPS)                             .

     :
     1.       Head Protection              
     .
2.                 .
3.              .
4.               .                     Double Insulated Equipment.

                      50      :

1.               .
2.                  .
3.           8  (52 )        .

See More:      -   -2

----------

